# HELP IDENTIFYING HAWTHORNE



## ramjet70 (Mar 18, 2017)

Picked this up today for $25. Havent looked at the serial numbers yet. Just wondering if this is a "zep" model? It looks close to a 1939 model. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2017)

Great score!! Looks good from here!! Obviously missing alot of the goodies but you have the twin bar/five bar style frame! Probably a Standard Twin Bar not Zep. Please post some more images, esp the bottom bracket & serial #, it will determine a Snyder or CWC build. The tube junctions to the BB are different~ Snyder built bikes have small protruding lugs on the BB wheras on CWC the tubes butt. Your forged type fork looks earlier and incorrect for either model or maker. This was a one year only model.

A plus find!

Catalog scan courtesy Dave's Vintage Bicycles


----------



## ramjet70 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the response. Its been painted and who owned it before put white stickers type darts back on it. I'll get some more pics tomorrow of serial # and other close ups.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Good score.   Clean it up and be careful not to put more into it than what it's worth. I would install a front fender, chain guard, rear kick stand and new tires.  I recovered my seat for less than $20. Find a scrap leather shop. Look forward good deals and make offers.  The rim should clean up nice.  Like most I use lacquer thinner to remove the old paint, 0000 steel wool, WD40 and tons of elbow grease.  I have a good quality wire wheel and buffer on my bench grinder.    Another option would be to just wash and ride.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 19, 2017)

If there are two screw holes on the top of the bottom tube it would of had a tank on it at some point and time. The screw holes held the horn in place inside the tank on the Zep models. Cool bike


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 19, 2017)

I forgot to mention - another option would be to sell it to me


----------



## ramjet70 (Mar 19, 2017)

Took some more pics today.


----------



## ramjet70 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> If there are two screw holes on the top of the bottom tube it would of had a tank on it at some point and time. The screw holes held the horn in place inside the tank on the Zep models. Cool bike



I gotta check that.


----------



## ramjet70 (Mar 19, 2017)

No holes...not a zep...shoot!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 19, 2017)

The serial # and tube juncture at BB looks CWC. Do you have a pic of the rear fender stay? Is it curved or straight?

For reference here is a pic of a '37 CWC Fleetwood Roadster serial #. Notice the similar format and '9'.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 19, 2017)

Wow What a great find!


----------



## ramjet70 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## ramjet70 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 19, 2017)

Post #7 & #12 tip the scales for me to... CWC!

Again great find and keep us posted on your plans.

Nate

PS One last thing, can we see a good picture of the stem?


----------



## ramjet70 (Mar 19, 2017)

So its a 39' then?


----------



## ramjet70 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 19, 2017)

"Cathedral" stem! Rare & desirable CWC only part.


----------



## ramjet70 (Mar 20, 2017)

i might make it rideable. but if i dont whats it worth the way it sits?


----------

